# Did you know??????



## Erik (Feb 28, 2008)

This thread is insipred by one of the daily reports we have at the Euro Chess Tournament, it's all about funny facts. I'll give some examples.
Did you know????
Rama Temmink is staying at Erik's place now?
He (Rama) will turn 18 in 2 days?
Rama is doing bad at teamsolving now?
Erik is not at his best either?
Both guys got in bed at 3:30 in the morning last night?
Rama has beaten Erik twice at 5x5 so far?
Erik has beaten Rama 1 time with OH so far?
Rama is not on MSN a lot because he's afraid of getting spammed immediatly by 20 cubers?
Rama just announced he's going to misuse the toilet now?
Erik has not a lot of time for cubing even though it's a week no-school in the Netherlands now?
This is caused by a girl he's in love with?
Ron must be glad with this as he once said: 'you should get a girlfriend, you are getting too fast'


----------



## Joël (Feb 28, 2008)

Erik said:


> Both guys got in bed at 3:30 in the morning last night?



Did you know...

Joël beat that by at least half an hour?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 28, 2008)

Joël said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Both guys got in bed at 3:30 in the morning last night?
> ...



Did you know...

that i beat THAT by at least half an hour every night? XD yes im a night owl


----------



## Lofty (Feb 28, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



Did you know Lofty beat that last night and like every other night


----------



## Erik (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah guys, this is not really the idea of the thread, but it's fun anyway


----------



## Lofty (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you know...
Lofty has no girlfriend? :-(
has to use the bathroom very badly but is going to write this post first?
hit a cyclist with his skateboard yesterday?
just slept thru a class that started at 4pm?
needs to get MSN to bombard Rama Temmink?
wishes he had a no-school week?
has to wait 2 weeks for his week with no school?
couldn't think of funny things that had to do with cubing?
is wondering why he has not done a OH average in a couple days?
is stuck at 21.xx OH?
is learning ZBLL so he can faster than that?
is going to use the bathroom now?


----------



## Dene (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you know...
Dene thinks all you people with girlfriends are crazy?
Dene wishes he were as fast as Lofty at OH?
Dene wishes he were as fast as Erik at 2H?
Dene is back at University and loves it!?
Dene spends his spare time avoiding studying by cubing?
Dene has gone back to one of his old hobbies (Age of Mythology)?
Dene has a cold and headache right now  ?
Dene does to bed early because he already has sleeping problems, and going to bed late, then having to get up early makes it a lot worse?


----------



## tim (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you know...
Tim thinks, Dene is just jealous?
Tim didn't bld cube since Beglian Open?
Tim has to learn a lot of stuff?
Tim will have much spare time after March, 12th?
Tim will practice multi bld again after March, 12th? .


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you know...
Chris thinks this thread is funny?
Chris can't wait until Chattahoochee '08 so he can meet other cubers again?
Chris will start compiling his x-center commutators for the BH method today?
Daniel Beyer is compiling his wing commutators for the BH method?
Chris wants to do a blindsolve right now really badly?
Chris is hungry and wants to eat breakfast?
Chris is undecided whether to first do a blindsolve or eat breakfast?
Chris thinks both Erik and Rama are crazy fast?
Chris thinks Tim is very fast at big cubes BLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you know...
Mike gave up Age of Mythology completely almost a year ago because it took too much time from cubing?
Mike also can't wait until Chattahoochee '08, because he wants to actually watch Chris solve a big cube BLD sometime after the competition?
Mike is really glad he didn't get a third DNF in 4x4x4 BLD for Arnaud's competition this morning?
Mike thinks that most people on this forum are really fast at 3x3x3?
Mike didn't get enough sleep last night because he stayed up too late attempting 7 cubes BLD?
Mike is glad he didn't solve all 7 cubes, because it means he doesn't have to try 8 next week?
Mike thinks it's really funny and great that Arnaud can claim he has won a competition at multiBLD (Czech Open 2007)?


----------



## tim (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you know...
Tim thinks Chris is tottaly wrong with his assumption, that Tim is fast at big cube BLD?
Tim recently recieved a package from Kai, containing 10 black DIY-cubes. Finally there's no 17 cubes limit anymore .
There will be a 4x4 and 5x5 bld event at the German Open 2008 (Thanks, Ron!).


----------



## Erik (Mar 1, 2008)

Joel, Lars, Rama and Erik are at Rama's place now?
They were still taking averages of 12 at 3:06 in the morning?
Joel did a successfull BLD solve at 3 in the morning?
Lars and Erik scored 567 at lightspeed on the Revolution at 4 in the morning?
Lars and Erik started to act as if asleep at 4:30?
Joel and Rama did that at 4:45?
They all are having loads of fun?
This thread is to be continued......?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2008)

Arnaud has done a CFOP average of 5 that is almost as fast as his typical keyhole solve?
Arnaud has somehow managed to invent a beautifull F2L pair that can be transformed to a very nice OLL?
Arnaud doesn't actually know that F2L pair and OLL?
Erik, Joël and Rama do know it, love it, gonna keep it secret?
Erik drove him and Arnaud to his girlfriends place?
Erik can make girls scream?
Arnaud is NOT 26 years old?
Erik sleeps with different men night after night?
Arnaud is going to practice some pickuplines soon?


----------



## Rama (Mar 2, 2008)

Rama replaced his 4x4x4 stickers with Arnauds cool stickers?
Rama did 1 minute 16.16 average of 12 with the 4x4x4 afterwards?
Rama never practises the 4x4x4?
Rama claims to be busy with his schoolwork but in fact he is most of the time just too lazy to make a tutorial? (Don't worry guys next weekend it will be up)
Joël, Erik and Rama made a pact for the Dutch Nationals 2008?
Rama is stil frustated about his birthday gift from Joël?
Erik thinks his V-cube sucks?
Rama thinks the same way about Erik's V-cube?


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2008)

Pat likes playing ice-hockey?
Pat has a physics test on Tuesday?
Pat is studying engineering at the Colorado School of Mines?
Pat is going to watch the Denver Nuggets play tonight?
Pat has been stuck at 16.xx avg for 3x3 for several months?
Pat just saw Rama's 3x3 OH avg for this weeks competitions and is confused?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hadley is listening to Dave Matthews?
Hadley has tickets for 3 concerts now?
Hadley had a pop a few minutes ago, and still can't find one of the pieces?
Hadley is watching Sex and the City, and is not afraid to admit it?
Hadley recently finish a Sudoku in under 2 minutes?
Hadley got the wrong order from Cubesmith?


----------



## adragast (Mar 10, 2008)

Did you know that....
Kiyoshi is just jealous of all of you because of your insane times ?
Kiyoshi could be faster than Erik in 5x5 (well, just need an edge + 3x3 skip...) ?
Erik does not have an international rating at chess ?
Kiyoshi would like to know what was the birthday gift from Joel that Rama is frustrated about ?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm... did you know...
Alex is my name? haha
Alex is attempting to do an OH solve while typing this with the other hand?
Alex is also destracted from cubing by his girlfriend?
Alex's name is actually Alexander?
Alex's brother's girlfriend's brother just kicked through my door with a bat?


----------



## rubiks to the third (Mar 11, 2008)

Alex is also my name.
Alex is attempting a 2h solve while typing, much harder then OH 
Alex's name is also actually Alexander
Alex is 1337 at warcraft 3


----------



## Rama (Mar 11, 2008)

Rama forgot to ask Kiyoshi for his e-mail adress during Budapest?
Rama was still thinking about how to get Kiyoshi's e-mail?
Joël gave me Rama a metal puzzle: http://www.puzzlemaster.ca/zoom.php?id=308
Rama is playing with the puzzle for 10 minutes total on average?
Rama is still unsuccesfull with it?
Rama almost bought a box of full metal puzzles in London, but tought it was a bit too expensive?


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you know...
Dene thinks that present is awesome!?
Dene thinks he knows the solution, or at least the best way to go about getting the solution, for that puzzle?
Dene is writing this when he should be getting ready for University?
Dene just got his 6 new cubes, finally?
Dene just had breakfast and is still hungry, but isn't going to eat again for over 6 hours?


----------

